
You probably don’t need input type=“number” - skellertor
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/you-probably-dont-need-input-typenumber/
======
howard941
> While input type="number triggers numeric keyboards on touchscreens leading
> to better mobile UX, that can also be accomplished by configuring the
> pattern attribute in a certain way (Zach Leatherman has a great deep dive
> post into all of this).

The pattern attribute workaround is fine but limited to iOS as Leatherman
himself notes, and its implementation treats other mobile users as second
class citizens, reduced to the non-existent numeric row (at least on Android).
The root cause of this mess is IMO the spec that inexplicably defines two
fields of near zero ("tel", except for autofill I suppose) or ambiguously
weirded utility, i.e. the described, broken "number"/roller field that
encourages browser devs to surprisingly treat vertical mouse movements as
inputs to typeable fields.

------
Garvey
I feel like this is a poor example. In this case the input should never have
been number in the first place.

